
Marissa Mayer’s new project is a suite of timesaving apps - evilops
https://www.fastcompany.com/90429893/marissa-mayers-new-project-is-a-suite-of-time-saving-apps
======
cj
Link to Lumi Lab's homepage:
[https://www.lumilabs.com/](https://www.lumilabs.com/)

They've released 1 product so far, "Holiday Helper"
([https://helper.lumilabs.com/](https://helper.lumilabs.com/)) which lets you
upload a CSV list of contacts, and sends out emails to everyone on the list
requesting up to date mailing addresses.

------
idank
There is something fascinating and magical to me about a multi millionaire
starting a startup in a seemingly mundane field. No space stuff. No let's stop
aging. A time saving app. Cool.

~~~
vecter
If beginning to fix aging was an economically viable opportunity, there would
probably be some daring entrepreneurs that would give it a go. There's this
oft-repeated trope about "why do the billionaires make apps instead of fixing
aging", but it's a very unreasonable expectation to have. People aren't in the
business of creating companies to burn hundreds of millions of dollars if
there's no hope on the horizon for them to create a sustainable business.
That's just an exercise in futility and a waste of time and money.

Depending on what these productivity apps do, the impact could potentially be
large. Trying to minimize the work (which I don't think anyone knows what it
will be yet) as just "a time saving app" is pretty dismissive. I use a tool
called Clockwise to reschedule my 1:1s ever week in Google Calendar. As a
manager that lives and dies by my calendar, having a tool that automatically
does this for me without having to play meeting time and room roulette is such
a huge time and mental burden off of my chest. It allows me to use that
valuable time and mental cycles on important things like working on a new
initiative or helping a team member with their career development. Take that
and multiply it by tens of millions of people and you have real, meaningful
impact.

~~~
burrows
Nerd.

~~~
vecter
> Be kind. Don't be snarky. Comments should get more thoughtful and
> substantive, not less, as a topic gets more divisive.

> When disagreeing, please reply to the argument instead of calling names.
> "That is idiotic; 1 + 1 is 2, not 3" can be shortened to "1 + 1 is 2, not
> 3."

> Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
> good critical comment teaches us something.

From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
olivermarks
Assuming this is a 'startup' with a trajectory objective of acquisition by one
of the big platforms that dominate everything. Independent tools like
Wunderlist get taken off the table (in that case by MSFT). Would be nice to
see more standalone tools that don't data track us for profit

------
saagarjha
> Holiday Helper isn't designed for mobile. Please visit this website on your
> laptop or desktop computer.

Hah!

~~~
mcstafford
You want to manage a mailing list from a phone?

------
m463
_" so mundane and so time-consuming that a lot of people [choose not to] do
them."_

I think people would reap time rewards with help to:

\- privacy opt-out

\- add yourself to the do-not-call list

\- unsubscribe

\- delete an account

\- medical insurance BS.

Basically an agent to help with corporations who weaponize inconvenience.

------
darkhorse13
Really like this new direction to be honest. Their website gives the
impression that they want to build useful tools, not just flashy ones.

------
veb
How... boring.

Such a saturated field I thought. I know "boring" startups are they ones that
make money pretty quickly, but seriously, it's an absolute saturated market.

Also, I hate time saving apps, or having to record my time. I'd rather just do
my job and code.

------
dmix
I know it's really hard to choose names but it's too bad she went with "Lumi"
there's a number of startups/projects with the same.

Most notably: [https://www.lumi.com/](https://www.lumi.com/)

From the Last.fm founders: [https://lumi.news/](https://lumi.news/)

A successful kickstarter: [https://playlumi.com/](https://playlumi.com/)

